# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  truyền xa Pul/dir ???

## motogia

Chào các Bác, chẳng là em cần truyền tín hiệu Pul/Dir từ BOB tới HSB driver với độ dài khoảng 20m. không biết có ảnh hưởng không nhỉ, có bác nào làm rồi, chỉ điểm em với. em lục tung cả diễn đàn mà tìm không thấy??? hay tại trình tìm kiếm của em gà quá.
Thanks các Bác đã đọc tin.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác làm thử cho ae xem có đc ko. Nhớ kiếm mấy sợi devicenet truyền tốc độ cao ấy.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Vâng cảm ơn bác, vậy bình thường được khoảng bao nhiêu m hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ cần chuyển thành tín hiệu vi sai đầu phát và nhận vi sai đầu nhận
dùng cạp ic 26ls31/26ls32

b.r

----------

Gamo, motogia

----------


## tuandd1

Dùng line driver máy con chuẩn RS485 vẫn dùng bình thường, giờ mới hiểu vì sao mấy bộ điều khiển hay dùng line driver, nó có thẻ điều khiển trên lý thuyết hơn 1km

----------

motogia

----------


## nhatson

> Dùng line driver máy con chuẩn RS485 vẫn dùng bình thường, giờ mới hiểu vì sao mấy bộ điều khiển hay dùng line driver, nó có thẻ điều khiển trên lý thuyết hơn 1km


truyền xa, tốc độ là vấn đề

có 1 giải pháp nữa là coder cái tín hiệu đó >> optical tranmister >> optical reciver >> decoder  :Smile:

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Vâng cảm ơn các bác. mấy vụ kiểu điện đóm này em nói thật, mặc dù vác cái mác cnc thợ bậc, mà em vẫn thấy mít đặc ạ. giả sử với tầm 20m nếu động cơ stepper bình thường thì em có thể kéo dây động lực thì khả quan hơn, nhưng nghẹt cái HBS nếu kéo dây động lực nghĩa là kéo theo dây encoder thấy có vẻ không ổn. mạo muội đưa lên xem có bác nào đã từng truyền pil/dir cơ bản được bao xa rồi em tính tiếp. nhưng xem ra chỉ còn cách thay đổi giao thức truyền thui ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Vâng cảm ơn các bác. mấy vụ kiểu điện đóm này em nói thật, mặc dù vác cái mác cnc thợ bậc, mà em vẫn thấy mít đặc ạ. giả sử với tầm 20m nếu động cơ stepper bình thường thì em có thể kéo dây động lực thì khả quan hơn, nhưng nghẹt cái HBS nếu kéo dây động lực nghĩa là kéo theo dây encoder thấy có vẻ không ổn. mạo muội đưa lên xem có bác nào đã từng truyền pil/dir cơ bản được bao xa rồi em tính tiếp. nhưng xem ra chỉ còn cách thay đổi giao thức truyền thui ạ.


E nhớ có đọc đâu đó dây encoder vẫn có thể kéo được đến 20m mà

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Ủa, được vậy hả bác, để em check lại xem nào...

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E thấy bên servo nó nói nhỏ hơn 20m vẫn ok. Hbs e nghĩ cũng vậy

----------

motogia

----------


## Tuấn

Hbs 86 em vẫn dùng dây 18m bác ui. Chả thấy có vứn đề gì. Bác thử phát 20m xem sao ợ

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Thanks các Bác,
Thế đó, không có anh, có em, có diễn đàn thì em cũng như gà mắc tóc. Vậy là tốt rùi, thực ra em cần truyền 16m à. có bác Tuấn "đầu bóng" và bác Tuấn "bóng mây" đã chỉ điểm vậy là vấn đề của em đã giải quyết.
Còn vụ như Bác Nhật sơn chỉ điểm và cũng đã tìm trên diễn đàn mình, có mấy thớt nói về 2 con ic trên, em sẽ lưu tâm để dành  :Stick Out Tongue: . còn vụ truyền tín hiệu kiểu dùng Mcu chắc chắn là ngoài tầm hiểu biết của em.
Một lần nữa cảm ơn các bác đã hỗ trợ nhiệt tình.
B.R

----------


## CKD

Kéo dài enc thì phải dùng dây đúng của nó nhé cụ. Hoặc chí ít phải là cáp xoắn (twisted pair). Nếu không thì nó cũng loạn cào cào lên thôi ạ.
Còn step/dir muốn truyền xa thì chuyển qua line drive. Đầu vào đã là opto thì chắc chỉ cần đầu phát dùng 26LS31 là được.

----------

Gamo, motogia

----------


## Gamo

CKD giỏi quá...  :Wink:

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Vâng bác CKD, không biết trời xui đất khiến sao, ngày xưa em mua dư hản một cuộn cáp cho em nó, dài 8m, và có thêm đoạn dư khi lắp máy, khoảng 4m gì đó, nên em chọn giải pháp kéo dây encoder trước.
em không nghĩa rằng việc đặt câu hỏi lại được nhiều bác lưu tâm vậy, có lẽ nó là vấn đề quan trọng cho công việc đấu nối tín hiệu cho máy cnc, mà ở trên đây chắc nhiều người cũng đang quan tâm. Em cũng đã đang tìm hiểu 26ls31, cố gắng hiểu nó (dân mộc) bởi có lúc chắc chắn cần.
Cảm ơn các bác.
B.R

----------


## CKD

> CKD giỏi quá...


Anh là ai? Tôi không quen. Anh đi ra đi!

----------

